# Hi !!



## laststar89 (Nov 10, 2009)

Hi, I am looking to get some pet fancy mice, so I have come here to research and hopefully find some mice!


----------



## Jack Garcia (Oct 9, 2009)

Welcome!

Where are you from?


----------



## laststar89 (Nov 10, 2009)

my hometown is kent, and I am at university in hampshire.


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum


----------



## jo65 (Sep 22, 2009)

Hi there and welcome. It is difficult getting hold of the cute critters round my way too.


----------



## bubba31 (Oct 18, 2009)

hiya welcome to the forum


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

...coulda sworn I'd already said,'welcome'.


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Hi. Welcome


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

hi, :welcome1


----------



## julieszoo (May 27, 2009)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Toast (Nov 11, 2009)

Welcome!


----------

